
ARM (Dual-core Cortex A7) based desktop and laptop - sidhu1f
http://crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop/
======
anonbanker
Allwinner is less good about GPL-compliance, but I'd definitely take about 20
of these for my company. EOMA68 is looking to be a wonderful thing.

~~~
lkcl
allwinner's a complex situation, i'll be taking the opportunity to go over and
help them out. luckily, due to a _lot_ of work by a lot of people in the
software libre community, the A20 is pretty much fully reverse-engineered, so
that we can boot entirely from GPL-compliant source: even the 1080p60
hardware-accelerated video encode/decode engine is properly compliant (without
any help from Allwinner!) G2D 2D-acceleration, sorted, and the sunxi-next
(mainline) kernel now provides access to the on-board hardware crypto engine.
just please be prepared to accept that despite having Virtualisation (it's a
Cortex A7) that it's also a $7 tablet-style processor.

but, like i mention in the hopeconf2016 video, you can always upgrade:
[https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop/updates/hop...](https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-
desktop/updates/hope-2016)

